# how do bettas thrive?



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

i recently bought a crowntail who has amazing colors (yellow fins, very dark brown/black body and a seemingly small blue glitter from it's eyes)

anyways, he is currently in a 10g tank which has a crack in the front left side on the side, so i try not to have the water pass that part. the temperature is at a steady room temp. which is a 78-82 degrees. i don't have decor in it, but it has at least 5 lb's of gravel.

i plan on switching the tank and gravel color from blue to black or brown(sand) whenever i'm able to get the money.

now back to my question. how exactly do bettas thrive? how should i feed it and what? i have generic betta food and pellets. but i've heard people feed it peas during times of distress.

i want my betta to live longer than what their said time is! so throw me some tips,

thanks!


----------



## newbee (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi, I've got a beutiful royal blue crown betta. I've found he is very responsive to people, since I suppose he hasn't had much exposure to other fish in His tank. I feed mine regular betta food from a "feeding station", because, I figure, while he lived in that tiny cup since birth, he didn't have to chase his food all over. He took to it immediately after I put him in the 20 gallon tank. He has settled down nicely with the other fish; cory cats, pleco, mollies, platies, and a leopard catfish. He also likes frozen bloodworms.
Good luck with yours.


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I usually would rotate between the Hikari pellets for bettas and twice a week feed a few freeze dried bloodworms. I've always soaked my pellets/bloodworms in a little bowl of tank water a couple minutes before I feed...bettas can get constipated quite easily. That's where the pea idea comes from  it helps for constipation.


----------



## longtail4711 (Jun 8, 2010)

I definitely invest in two or three good quality fish foods. Hikari betta pellets are the best. Feed only 4 of those at a time. Then I switch it around and give him freeze-dried blood worms, and then I give him some Tetra Color tropical fish flakes once a week or so. 

Definitely have a bit of a hidey hole for him of some plants or a piece of decor so he can have some time to get away from other fish. Even if his tank mates don't harass him, sometimes we all just like to get away from the roomates once in a while!


----------



## ~Mystic~ (Jun 2, 2010)

if you do get him some decor just make sure he can get out of it otherwise he will not be able to get to the top for air that he needs


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

pea treats every now and then are good for the betta, to prevent constipation, and my betta love both the regular betta food, and the blood worms. Rule of thumb for the decor is if it has a hole in it, you need to be able to get your thumb in the hole freely, then the betta will be able to swim in and out of it as it wants to.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

mielikki said:


> pea treats every now and then are good for the betta, to prevent constipation, and my betta love both the regular betta food, and the blood worms. Rule of thumb for the decor is if it has a hole in it, you need to be able to get your thumb in the hole freely, then the betta will be able to swim in and out of it as it wants to.


Bettas are omnivorous, with a large lean towards protein. They may nibble at algae from time to time, but the only reason they should really get constipated is overeating, obesity, or very fatty foods.


----------



## mielikki (Aug 29, 2009)

Betta's are very eager eaters, at least every one that I've had is, and its very easy for them to get overfed, and then, constipated. A very good friend of mine who raises betta taught me about the occasional pea treats, and it works for mine, fwiw.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They also like plants that have fairly large leaves as they like to lay on them and rest. Also make sure that anything that you put in the tank has smooth edges so they don't rip their fins.


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

I had my female betta for a year. She passed away about two weeks ago. They never live longer than a year for me. Don't think I'm getting another fish.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

If you're able to, try and get your bettas direct from reputable breeders. Ones (males, at least) that you pick up in a LFS are usually old breeder fish that the fish wholesaler the LFS buys from unloads to make room for younger bucks once the old fellers have worn themselves out. This usually leads to a perceived shortened lifespan. The same is sometimes true of females.


----------



## beautygladi (Sep 1, 2010)

Have you thought of live food? peas are a really good food to give your betta, just make sure you take the skin off the pea and cut it if your betta is smaller sized. black worms are really nice food for bettas and they're pretty cheap (where i'm at they're like 80 cents per scoop, and you'd need like one scoop for three bettas and that will last a bit) 

betta flakes are a joke, so i wouldn't buy the flakes but i do feed pellets now and then as well as freeze dried blood worms and, since i live in Minnesota, mosquito larvae. 

put a couple decorations in the tank. i have a few plastic plants, three really small pots (i found them at a local fish store in the betta section) as well as three Buddhas. I also have a bubbler in the far left corner and my betta loves to float in them. he really enjoys all the hiding places and he's really active because of it. My plakat is only in a 5, but he really enjoys it. i can't wait to get the rest of my stuff so i can set him in the ten i got sitting in my dad's basement. 

Adding aquarium salt is really beneficial as well as it keeps bacteria and sicknesses away for the most part and provides essential electrolytes for fish which will enhance coloring and vitality. 

I also use melafix at the fist signs of anything natural and it seems to always help.


----------

